# Suggestion on Retirement Thread



## Arrowfoot (15 Jan 2022)

Number of us are heading into retirement or are already retired. In various place I have worked with over the years with, even at an early age, retirement is frequent conversation topic due to changing policies, inflation, lifestyles etc.

Is it possible to re-title the "The Retirement Thread" to the "Retirement Banter Thread" or something similar so that other retirement topics and questions especially on more serious issues can be raised and discussed. There is another "Retirement, how much" thread managed to saved from merger due to the excellent judgement of then Mod @Spinney. I don't think any questions raised is going to be viewed by many.

Never was a fan of long running Broadchurch threads that seem to suffocates discussion on specific related issues. No issues if long running threads are topics that are narrowly defined and does not suffocate related discussions.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jan 2022)

I believe if Dirk edits his very first post he should be able to update the title.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jan 2022)

Good idea to have another retirement thread for the serious conousours. We don't want that kind of riff raff intruding into the nonsense and rubbish and drivel that the old codgers whittle on about.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I believe if Dirk edits his very first post he should be able to update the title.


There is a time limit on edits. I don't know what the limit is, but I certainly can't edit my thread titles from a few years ago.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> There is a time limit on edits. I don't know what the limit is, but I certainly can't edit my thread titles from a few years ago.


365 days.


----------



## Drago (15 Jan 2022)

How about "_Dirk's Retiree Slipping Away To Oblivion in a Cloud Of Cabbage Smell, One Foot In The Grave and The Other on a Slippery Puddle of Pith Thread_"?

Or "_Retired Cyclists Hurtling Downhill in an Old Bath Thread"_?

I think its quite snappy.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jan 2022)

Captain Dirk boldly going where no pensioner has been before.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jan 2022)

Considering that my 'Retirement Thread' pre dates the other one by at least 7 months; if any thread title should be changed, it's the other one.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Considering that my 'Retirement Thread' pre dates the other one by at least 7 months; if any thread title should be changed, it's the other one.


Wait what! There’s another retirement thread? Did @Dirk forget where he left the first one?


----------



## Drago (16 Jan 2022)

Dirk said:


> Considering that my 'Retirement Thread' pre dates the other one by at least 7 months; if any thread title should be changed, it's the other one.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> View attachment 626767


You provide the grunt, I'll be the slime.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jan 2022)

A film still from the last time @Dirk got into a fight.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> A film still from the last time @Dirk got into a fight.
> 
> View attachment 626837


He's looking dam good.


----------



## Dirk (16 Jan 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> He's looking dam good.


A shopping trolley is a damned good weapon in the right hands.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jan 2022)

I thought about this thread a few times over the past few days. I'd like to mention my feeling the current retirement thread offers a lot of valuable information and support to the regulars. Yes this is buried in thousands of daft posts and banter but don't underestimate its importance in this sense.

My real life experience of retirement is very similar. My friends all enjoy a great laugh, daft behaviour, banter and are there when one needs them.


----------

